# Found two more tumors on Charlie



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

today, all on the same side as the first one. One is on his belly and the other his front leg. I know there not fatty tumors they feel different. I think the cancer is spreading very quickly. He is not in pain at all, actually he's been doing pretty good the past week. He is still gagging but eating very good. Just a little update.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Charlie. I'm glad he is still eating & not in pain. I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sdorry to hear this. As I did with my 12 1/2 year old man, my Irish Setter Boots, when diagnosed with bone cancer 11 years ago, live each day to the fullest and enjoy every monute with him and spoil him rotten.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I am so sorry it is spreading quickly, but very glad Charlie isn't in pain...he seems like a real trooper...I hope his time left is happy, and know he is surrounded by love. I will keep you and Charlie in my prayers.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad Charlie is still doing okay, even though you have found move tumors.. he knows how much he is loved,bet you tell him everyday!!Cuddle and spoil him rotten.Hugs to Charlie.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am sorry it seems to be spreading so fast but glad he is not in pain and still eats well. Big hugs to you and cuddles, belly rubs and ear scritches to Charlie.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Heidi, I am so sorry you found some more tumors on Charlie. It's a good sign that he's still eating, though. Keep on spoiling you sweet pup.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw Heidi, I'm sorry you found more tumors. The good news is that Charlie is still feeling good. I'm sure he's getting lots of love and hugs and that's helping him! Sending hugs to both of you.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.You're both in our prayers!.Big cyberhug!.L


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Heidi, I am so sorry! Hugs for Charlie!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Charlie. I must have missed your previous thread, so I had no idea what is going on. I send my thoughts and prayers out to you both.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the news about Charlie, hugs coming for you both


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sending big hugs and kisses to Charlie. So sorry to hear this but it sounds like he still has his spunk and spirit so that will help him. I know he is being spoiled and given any food that he wants so that will make him feel better.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Charlie but he is happy that is the main thing and he is enjoying life at the moment so Charlie live life to the full and play Heidi up because you know she won't tell you off 

Hugs from the other Charlie Daisy and me.


Maggie


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh no, poor little guy. All I can think of is his picture on your sigee and what a big happy smile he has  Hope he keeps that smile for a long time.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet boy. Every day you have together now is a gift, live, love, and laugh; there will be time enough later for tears. You and Charlie will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

A big hug and kiss to Charlie! We all know the time he has left he will enjoy, treasure every moment with him! Heidi we're all here for you and my family and I are sending prayers Charlie's way


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The whole pack send gentle roooooooos to Charlie~stay happy sweet boy.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, sorry to hear this sweetie


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Charlie but glad he isn't in pain. Give him hugs and our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------

